# Going to bathroom at weird intervals....



## lil kid (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi,Lately my IBS symptom of GROWLING has subsided tremendously...so for all of you people out there who are in class when all of a sudden ur stomach acts up...........I totally understand. My best advice is to relax. I worried about school a lot and I'm overwhelmed. Soon I learn to cope with it and learn to manage my time. THis definately relieves your stress...but back to my problem...lately I've been having strange bowel movement. I used to go once a day, or once in two days. But now, its I like go once every 3.At that rate.....do you think its normal????Thanks,lilkid


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

'Normal' varies a lot from person to person. 'Normal' is anything from 3 times a day to 3 times a week. I think. Just remember to eat enough fiber and drink plenty of water to avoid constipation.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think thats ok. Just rememeber to do what Wanderingstar said. It'll be ok.


----------

